# Smoking my first Salmon



## finsfree (May 21, 2016)

I'm smoking my first salmon today on my Oklahoma Joe off set smoker. After watching some YouTube videos I wish I would have done some things different but it's to late now. 

So basically, I've got about 1 1/2 of salmon (1 whole filet) on my smoker at about 170-180 degrees. I'm using Apple wood because that is the only light smoking wood Gander Mountain had[emoji]128580[/emoji] I plan on smoking this fish for 2 hours.

One question I have is what internal temp am I looking for?


----------



## cmayna (May 21, 2016)

Run it until you reach an IT of 140-145*


----------



## pc farmer (May 21, 2016)

^^^^^^.   Listen to the salmon king.


----------



## cmayna (May 22, 2016)

finsfree, How did it turn out?   Pics?


----------



## SmokinAl (May 22, 2016)

Same thing here.

How did it turn out?

Al


----------



## johnmeyer (May 22, 2016)

cmayna said:


> Run it until you reach an IT of 140-145*


+1


----------



## finsfree (May 22, 2016)

It turned out pretty good! Sorry I don't have any pics. 

I'd like to use a brine next time to see if I notice a difference. 

By the way, I did a maple soy sauce glaze about 45min until done. 

Things that I would change next time:
1. Brine
2. Cut into 1 1/2 inch strip
3. Use cracked pepper corn
4. More smoke flavor 

BTW, that is a very oily fish! Makes for a great taste! 

I'll smoke another one soon with pics.


----------



## smokethefish (May 30, 2016)

cmayna said:


> Run it until you reach an IT of 140-145*


What size salmon is this for? How thick is the meat? And what kind of salmon. For hot smoking for personal consumption I aim for about 136/138 depending on the type of salmon but for wholesale purposes we smoke to 145 for 30 minutes.


----------



## smokethefish (May 30, 2016)

finsfree said:


> It turned out pretty good! Sorry I don't have any pics.
> 
> I'd like to use a brine next time to see if I notice a difference.
> 
> ...


Let me know if you want help with the brines. I'm pretty experienced with it. Now about the 1.5 inch strips. I'd vie against that. I'd just chunk the fillet into two pieces and smoke it like that. 

Also, try rubbing BBQ sauce on it for a hot smoked salmon. Or try a brown sugar dip with garlic and black pepper. You're life will change forever :)


----------



## cmayna (May 30, 2016)

finsfree,

what species of Salmon are you working with?    Is this an entrée or finger food smoked salmon?


----------

